
Ask HN: What would you ask target audience to build a recruiting website? - henryzhang0304
Imagine you are building a recruiting website and target audience could be recruiters&#x2F;hiring managers&#x2F;candidates. What would you ask them in the user survey?
Thanks!
======
anon_234589
Why in the name of all that is holy do you want to use my recruiting website,
as opposed to the bajillions of other established and startup recruiting
companies out there?

------
lsiebert
First this isn't a user survey, as they aren't users yet. That would be
different.

I'd start with general questions about how things work currently. You can then
use those for improvement metrics.

For recruiters, I'd consider. How long, from first coming across a candidate
to deciding to hire them, did your process take on average? How long from
first starting to look to deciding to reach out to the first candidate? How
long was your process overall? What aspect cost you the most time, if any?
(multiple choice with fill in the blank option) What aspect cost you the most
money, if any? (ditto).

For Hiring Managers, I'd want to know if things that would be nice to have but
aren't required are included in their job listing requirements. I wouldn't ask
that directly though.

For Candidates, ask them what bugs them. Ask them about their best interview
experience where they got offered the job, vs their best when they didn't, and
then the worst for each. I'd ask them what surprised them about working at a
company as compared to their impression interviewing there. I'd ask them what
they would consider helpful feedback if they didn't get a job.

------
JSeymourATL
> Target audience could be recruiters/hiring managers/candidates. What would
> you ask them in the user survey?

What sucks the most about Linkedin? Why do you still go there? What's your
biggest challenge in the recruiting process?

------
zhte415
"Why do you think taleo works?"

Followed by 30+ minute click-through.

~~~
tixocloud
They took us out to lunch/dinner.

